# Designfrage.



## lohr (4. Jun 2008)

So jungs, also das mit SQL war nen super tipp für mein projekt, ist leichter als gedacht ^^ 
Arbeite jetzt mit MySQL, JDBC und phpmyadmin. 

Ich hätte ne kurze Design Frage. 
Würdet ihr bei einer Client - Server Anwendung nur dem Server Zugriff auf die SQL Daten erlauben oder würdet ihr auch den direkten Zugriff vom Client zur Datenbank erlauben? 

Client Anfrage -> Server -> SQL -> Server -> Client Antwort 
Client Anfrage -> SQL -> Client Antwort 

Durch die zweite Lösung hätte ich halt das Problem das ich das SQL Passwort in einer Klasse speichern muss die dem User mitgegeben wird...

Danke für eure Meinungen!
Gruß lohr


----------



## tfa (4. Jun 2008)

Das zweite ist keine Client-Server Anwendung mehr.
Ein fat Client mit direkter Verbindung zur DB ist natürlich grundsätzlich unsicher. Der einziger Vorteil: es ist leichter zu programmieren.


----------



## lohr (4. Jun 2008)

Jo stimmt da hast du recht...
Gut dann sich nen Protokoll einfallen laßen und Client-Server schreiben 

PS: Sorry für den Doppelpost (im Aktienspiel Thread auch), aber ich dachte das der andere Thread nicht mehr angeschaut wird...


----------

